# lighten up



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqHtxYLVIK4


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm having to watch it in segments but I'm cracking up. that's hilarious. Dogs will be dogs!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm dying over the dogs going to the judge and then are like OH WAIT!!!! oops! haha.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

One of the IPO3 dogs did that at regionals this year... lol.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I laughed about the dumbell part. The one that crashed into the aframe and broke could have totaly been me. 
The dog that went like five times around the blind with the helper totally cracked me up. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

oh this is fantastic! thanks for the laugh this morning!..and thanks for posting!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

What's scary is how many of some of those was from the same event. Eegads! lol. The dumbbell ones cracked me up. I am the WORST thrower I am convinced that is going to happen to me!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I love the Mal in the beginning who doesn't stay down at starts to creep. Too funny. Great video, the music really made the video!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

It's funny to watch when it's set to that music and not me, but when it happens in trial, I want to die lol. My dog has accidentally gone to my TD (another blonde woman) after a call out once before. I definitely cracked up at his reaction when he looked up and saw it wasn't me. 



GSDElsa said:


> What's scary is how many of some of those was from the same event. Eegads! lol. The dumbbell ones cracked me up. I am the WORST thrower I am convinced that is going to happen to me!


No way, I am THE WORST at throwing. I seriously need to practice throwing the 3 dumbbell on the flat retrieve before I hurt someone. And I consider it a good day if I can throw it over the wall without smashing the dumbbell into it three or four times...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I love the whole thing....does anyone recognize any of those teams?
I saw a helper I use to train with.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I love the whole thing....does anyone recognize any of those teams?
> I saw a helper I use to train with.


I recognized three or four people total.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

The boxer was pretty funny too...but yeah, those Mals were too much.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

LOVE this video.

The dogs are great even when they're goofing up, and it's so nice to see the diversity of breeds and types!


----------

